# Lake Powell



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

All Public Boat Ramps on Lake Powell Closing Monday


> Owners of private vessels moored at marinas will be able to access their vessels but due to the suspension of visitor services and public safety resources on Lake Powell, voyaging outside of marinas on private vessels is prohibited. Multiple access areas of Lake Powell remain open for shore-based swimming and water recreation.


Can Flaming Gorge be far behind?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyway the zebra mussels can get infected with corona and die off...?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

There is some people who think that the "time off" is a vacation. 
They want to go play. Everything will have to be shut down to get some people to stay home. 

People are getting bored, want to get out. 
I made a delivery late yesterday about 10 miles south of town. 
As I came back by the turnoff to Shirt's canyon I got a phone call I pulled over to take. 
There was a lot of traffic going and coming from that road. There is a few homes up in threre now, but this was a lot more traffic than that. I'm not knocking that they are out and about. 
Just saying that is human nature. 

The problem is, we still have quite a while to get back to normal.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

2full said:


> There is some people who think that the "time off" is a vacation.
> They want to go play.


My wife is a school teacher (special ed). She's busier now than she was prior to schools closing.

My kids (high school and middle school) both have more school work to complete than prior to the shut downs.

I'm still working my normal schedule.

when I get home, my wife and kids are tired. They need an escape from the house.

When the weekend hits, the last thing anyone that's been cooped-up in the house all week wants to do is to stay home. Outdoor recreation was touted as being a good thing -- until everyone started doing it. Now we have state parks, national parks, recreation areas, public lands, etc. all closed. People are going to go stir-crazy.

Not saying it's right or wrong -- just stating it as it is.

I was looking forward to some isolation at Lake Powell next week. I guess we'll just have to go camp on our private land by the sand dunes.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I said some people, did not say all people. 
There is always a minority that mess it up for the majority. 

Our family is like yours. We are all in critical listed jobs. 
All 3 girls are in health care, and have children to take care of. 
My wife is involved in law enforcement, and I'm in retail. 
So we have been more than busy. 
My days have been more than normal hours. 

Everybody is going stir crazy for sure. 
Hopefully we can all get back to normal as soon as possible. 
Whatever normal will be going forward.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Guess my buddy's dad can save some money now that his hours have been reduced and spends big money on lake Powell every year.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

2full said:


> There is some people who think that the "time off" is a vacation.
> They want to go play. Everything will have to be shut down to get some people to stay home.
> 
> People are getting bored, want to get out.
> ...


My wife owns 40 acres up there, we went up yesterday after conference to see if we could make it to the property, we saw a couple of cars parked at the BLM Shirts Canyon trail head, and a couple further up parked and hiking. On the way down a pickup was coming up running a couple of dogs.

The wife is itching to take the 5th wheel out this weekend since it will be another month before we can access the cabin by truck.


----------



## Hunter Tom (Sep 23, 2007)

Salt Lake golf courses have been opened and many stores remain open while Lake Powell was closed. Pretty dumb as Powell is the least likely place for disease spread. Maybe they are worried that outsiders will come and make Powell a hot spot. Where people come from is immaterial as disease spread at Powell would be minimal verses Salt Lake golf courses and stores. The real reason may be to continue the mussel farce at Powell. I am a scientist and have observed the millions wasted in the preordained failed effort to prevent mussels entering and the follow up useless efforts to prevent them leaving. I could begin a long discussion of the very many routes that mussels could arrive and leave. Our past has many failed good faith efforts to physically contain uncontainable foreign pests like: gypsy moths in the NE , mussels into the great lakes, salt cedar spread, or covid, and many more. Success comes from employing whatever natural controls existed in the pests' home environments or in the case of covid, development of a vaccine or treatment drugs. Closing Powell solves nothing only deprives people of a legitimate safe escape. Hasn't our governor got anything better than this? "CRIME WOULDN'T PAY IF GOVERNMENT RAN IT"


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Hunter Tom said:


> Pretty dumb as Powell is the least likely place for disease spread. Maybe they are worried that outsiders will come and make Powell a hot spot.
> ...
> Closing Powell solves nothing only deprives people of a legitimate safe escape.


I think the issue has to do with services. Right now, gas stations are closed at the marinas. Campgrounds have been closed to prevent people from "congregating". Emergency services are also shut down.

So, the issue with boating on Powell being closed is not necessarily to prevent the spread of the virus, but rather to prevent someone from getting into trouble on the lake and not having any services available to help them in the event of an emergency. This is a safety issue, plain and simple.

FWIW -- the lake is not closed. The boat ramps are closed. Restrooms are closed. Campgrounds in Wahweap, Bullfrog, Halls Crossing, Lone Rock Beach, Stanton Creek, Farley, North Wash are closed. Day use areas at Wahweap Overlook, Lone Rock Beach, and the Chains are closed. Entrance stations are open with fees suspended.

If you are creative, there are still ways of accessing and enjoying Powell.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

PBH said:


> If you are creative, there are still ways of accessing and enjoying Powell.


Hmmm....options are severely limited now:
https://kane.utah.gov/gov/dept/sher...ion-covid-19-restriction-ordinance-o-2020-10/


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

KANE COUNTY ORDINANCE NO. O 2020 - 10 said:


> 2. Non-County Resident Use of Public Lands:
> a. *Any and all public lands in the unincorporated areas of the county may only be accessed by current county residents or owner of real property in the county (emphasis added)* for recreational activities, including but not limited to: camping, hiking, ATV use, sightseeing, boating, rafting, or other similar recreational activities. All persons shall comply with state and federal social distancing guidelines while accessing public lands.
> b. *Any individual who is not a current resident of the County or does not own real property in the County may enter and leave the county for travel related purposes only but may not access any public lands for recreational purposes (emphasis added)* as set forth in this Section 2a.


Couple that with recent Health Ordinances from Garfield & San Juan County and it would be very hard to find it legal for anybody NOT a resident of one of those counties to be doing anything in one of those counties other than just passing through one of those counties. Recreation at Lake Powell is pretty much toast unless you are a resident of Garfield, Kane, or San Juan Counties.


----------

